# Got my Cabnets and pipe rack



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I'm pretty pleased with my self. Bought everything for just over 500 and here Is what I came up with. The initial test-drive revealed I need some sort of retainer on the shelves. Other than that everything is he'll for stout. Everything is bolted down with3/8 bolts, washers and nylock nuts


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice!

It would take me about 15minutes to destroy that!!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Where is your drain machine, or are you a 50%er?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good, how do you like those water heater carrying straps in the second pic?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think you'll find the doors on the cabinets to be a nuisance when you get stuff all over the floor.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Clean truck!


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Where is your drain machine, or are you a 50%er?


I have a couple of rigid drain machines. I rarely get calls for them though so they stay in the garage untill a call out. Im not sure what you mean by a 50%er. I'm the owner/worker of my business.

Chris, I really like those straps. They make water heaters easy to do Especially in the garages where you have to put them up on a stand and of course a unit heater and what not is in your way. They are deffintly worth the money. And yeah I hear you about the doors. Thats crossed my mind. Ill see how it plays out and how well things stay on the shelfs with the angle brackets. If stuff seems like it will stay there I just may take the doors off. As it is now, even with a 50 gallon water heater off to the far side I can get the doors open. But we all know how junk accumulates on the floor.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

907plumber said:


> I have a couple of rigid drain machines. I rarely get calls for them though so they stay in the garage untill a call out. Im not sure what you mean by a 50%er. I'm the owner/worker of my business.
> 
> Chris, I really like those straps. They make water heaters easy to do Especially in the garages where you have to put them up on a stand and of course a unit heater and what not is in your way. They are deffintly worth the money. And yeah I hear you about the doors. Thats crossed my mind. Ill see how it plays out and how well things stay on the shelfs with the angle brackets. If stuff seems like it will stay there I just may take the doors off. As it is now, even with a 50 gallon water heater off to the far side I can get the doors open. But we all know how junk accumulates on the floor.



I meant the 50% who don't do drains. I like the van, just wondered. 

How do the water heater straps work, I have never used them but easier to lift sounds good.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

There is two magnetic handles and a ratchet strap. You stick the handles on either side of the heater, run the ratchet strap through them and tighten up. Only takes 30 seconds.

And I used to be the 50% but figured Im throwing away money not doing drain cleaning, so I found a good deal on equipent and ever since then, the calls for drain cleaning pretty muched stopped. Go figure

Oh and just below the hose is the rear heater. One nice effect will be a nice pliable hose at the ready in the winter time.


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice little mobile workshop. I have the same dewalt gear as you have. I find it takes up so much space. I wish i had a van the size of yours. Mind you i do get almost 60 miles to the gallon. I wouldnt want your gas bill!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What are you driving that gets 60 mpg?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> What are you driving that gets 60 mpg?



Even if he meant kilometers, that's impressive.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> What are you driving that gets 60 mpg?


He must have 2 pair of channel locks bunjied to his moped,:laughing:


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol moped, you guys  no I have a nissan nv200 1.5 litre lol i think New York a signing up to a slightly beefier version. Oh i am in England so i think our gallons are slightly different. I think you have more powerful leaf blowers in the USA


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

Have not got a better photo to hand


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the idea of a unistrut racks. I might do something like that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Paulplumb said:


> Oh i am in England so i think our gallons are slightly different.


Yes they are your Imperial Gallon is 1.2009499 of ours...


----------

